# Pick one major theme from a previous edition that you want in 6e



## Sacrosanct (Jan 2, 2020)

Thought exercise.  Let's say 6e comes out at some point, and like 5e, part of the design scope is to pull things in from each edition prior.

You get to choose _*one *_major theme (a mechanic, a philosophy, etc) from each edition to go into 6e.  What it is?

For me: 


b/x: a basic version like the Mentzer set or Essentials kit.
1e: smaller plug and play generic setting adventures (modules)
2e: slower non magical healing time to recover. IMO and IME, it facilitates an entire different style of gameplay.  One from "Let's charge into every battle ala Leroy Jenkins because we'll be at full resources by tomorrow!" into "Let's explore this dangerous dungeon carefully and plan, because we don't know how many encounters we'll have to fight, and if we'll even get a full rest."  It makes the dungeon more of an organic living dungeon, rather than just a set of meta gaming individual encounters.   However, slower healing doesn't necessarily mean 1 hp per day.  Something like 2 HP per level* + CON bonus is a nice middle ground for me.
3e: D20 mechanic (ascending AC, DC values for skill checks)
4e: Tactical rules that while optional, are part of the core book.  Things like grid based combat, flanking, maneuvers, etc.  This also includes ally synergy during combat (like a help action)
5e: bounded accuracy.  Biggest turn off of 3e was numbers bloat.  BA really works for this.

There are others of course, like 4e balance and 5e feat/background system or advantage, but if I had to choose only one, the above would be them.


*as a PC levels, the ratio of HP that are meat to other (luck, skill, experience) gets lower, so it stands to reason why a higher level PC would heal more HP for the same rest period compared to a low level PC.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Jan 2, 2020)

I did not play much of of older edition, but I'll give it a try:
B/X: focus on lower level, like 1-10
1e: Small modules that can be played individually or put together to make an adventure path.
2e: Kit or class variant that modify how the class works at 1st level.
3e: 3 Saves
4e: Healing Surge/ Hit Dice based healing, even with spells. Make ''surgeless'' healing rarer.
5e: Bounded accuracy/low-math system.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 2, 2020)

3E: Orthogonal maths.
5E: The Advantage / Disadvantage mechanic. Simple, elegant, and good.


----------



## Stormonu (Jan 2, 2020)

While eventually 6E will happen some day, I think this is my last edition.  However, what I’d pick
B/X:  A starter set
1E:  Modules
2E:  Plethora of campaign worlds
3E:  Character options
4E:  Expanded cosmology
5E:  Bounded Accuracy

If I could pick a second, it would be the monsters from every edition, no matter how great or small.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jan 2, 2020)

Basic through 2E: modules, modules, modules!


----------



## Nebulous (Jan 2, 2020)

I want to see monster stat blocks add back in non-combat information like Activity Cycle, Frequency, Organization, Morale, etc


----------



## generic (Jan 2, 2020)

I only started with 4E/Transition to 5E, but I've played other editions.  I'l give this a try.

(Not including B/X or Basic)

1E: More 'modular' modules.

2E: Greater levels of innovation in campaign settings.

3E: Trifold saves.  Fort, Will, and Ref are far superior to a six-save system.

4E: 'Minion' monsters, abstracted healing, truly tactical play.

5E: Bounded accuracy and Advantage/Disadvantage.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jan 2, 2020)

Sacrosanct said:


> You get to choose _*one *_major theme (a mechanic, a philosophy, etc) from each edition to go into 6e.  What it is?





Aebir-Toril said:


> I'l give this a try.


----------



## RSIxidor (Jan 2, 2020)

OD&D: 4 starting classes*
I don't know enough between OD&D and 3e to confidently comment.
3e: Not THAC0
4e: Excellent formatting for abilities, helps make it clear what they mean. 5e spells could be formatted so much better and this style would help some, though it does have its constraints. And cheating, but the MM3 monster design.
5e: Advantage/Disadvantage, and again cheating, bounded accuracy

*4 classes can work for whatever builds we want to have as long as those 4 starting classes are suitably generic AND we have a concept to use that's somewhere between "kits/prestige classes/themes/paragon paths/subclasses" as a way to customize character, preferably chosen at sensible levels. Shadows of the Demon Lord seems to do kind of what I'm suggesting but not sure that's exactly how I'd want it.


----------



## generic (Jan 2, 2020)

Sacrosanct said:


>



I'm so sorry, I missed that part of the OP.  But, it works, as I could never choose just one thing!


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jan 2, 2020)

Aebir-Toril said:


> I'm so sorry, I missed that part of the OP.  But, it works, as I could never choose just one thing!




That's what makes it a thought exercise rather than a wish list.  I added a little extra wrinkle to it by limiting to just one thing   It's harder that way, because there are several things that could be listed.  I totally get it.


----------



## generic (Jan 2, 2020)

Aebir-Toril said:


> I only started with 4E/Transition to 5E, but I've played other editions.  I'l give this a try.
> 
> (Not including B/X or Basic)
> 
> ...




Fixed to fit the OP.


----------



## dave2008 (Jan 2, 2020)

OK, It is hard to remember the early days, but I will give it a try

BECMI:  *Immortal / epic rules*.  Rules for playing immortals that only tangentially remind you of the rest of the game.
1: the *DMG, PHB, MM* division of books
2: didn't play this edition, but I will go with *multitude of discreet settings* with unique mechanics
3: *3 save system*
4: this one is hard, as there is a lot to like but I will go with *monster design* (kind cheating as this includes lots of things, but I am sticking to it)
5: this one is also hard, but I think I will go with *disadvantage / advantage*


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 2, 2020)

1. Erol Otus artwork

Hmm...that's all. I love 5e. I just really miss Otus art. Thank goodness for DCC.


----------



## Lanefan (Jan 2, 2020)

0e - philosophy: the game is deadly to the PCs - the vagaries of luck make it much more "Roguelike".
1e - rule: save matrix used is based on source (spell, petrification, etc.) rather than just a character stat
2e - philosophy and rule: level advancement is very slow, such that the focus becomes playing a character rather than building it
3e - philosophy and rule: PCs and NPCs are functionally and mechanically the same (e.g. an NPC rests and recovers using exactly the same mechanics a PC does) though not all NPCs need have actual classes and one could even run a game where the PCs are below 0th level and thus classless
4e - rule: 'bloodied' returns and has effects on PCs and monsters alike
5e - rule: advantage/disadvantage, provided its frequency of use is toned down significantly from 5e


----------



## The Crimson Binome (Jan 2, 2020)

Pre-2E: No skills, outside of special abilities. Let's put some weight back into stat checks.

2E: Slow healing.

3E: NPCs and monsters that use PC math.

4E: AEDU unified resource system

5E: Advantage/Disadvantage


----------



## Anoth (Jan 3, 2020)

Path to immortality from becmi.


----------



## lichhouse (Jan 3, 2020)

XP for treasure like BX
Domain and Immortal rules like BECMI (and War Machine)
Slower healing like 1E, 2E
Action economy (4E)
Bounded accuracy (5E)

And Greyhawk...


----------



## Prakriti (Jan 3, 2020)

*1E:* Old-school multiclassing (where all XP is split between your classes, and your classes are set in stone at character creation). The current à la cart system is the worst thing that ever happened to D&D.
*2E:* Resting heals only 1 HP.
*3E:* "Negative" hit points and death -- no more whack-a-mole with Healing Word.
*4E:* "Boss" monsters.
*5E:* *SLOW RELEASE SCHEDULE!!!* Except MAKE IT EVEN SLOWER! 3-4 books per year is way too many at this point in the edition cycle. 2 or even 1 would be just fine.


----------



## Anoth (Jan 3, 2020)

lichhouse said:


> XP for treasure like BX
> Domain and Immortal rules like BECMI (and War Machine)
> Slower healing like 1E, 2E
> Action economy (4E)
> ...



I think I might be afraid to trust these guys with greyhawk. They really need an someone that was there at the time to do it right.   But I do love some classic greyhawk. But I am also that guy that will only run a realms game before the time of troubles and use my own timeline for after those dates without the time of trouble ever occurring.

actually I don’t think I like it when they advance the timeline for any setting. Let us players do that ourselves.


----------



## Monayuris (Jan 3, 2020)

OD&D: Hex crawl rules and overland adventures.
B/X: XP for Gold and less XP for monsters.
1E: Separate Race/Class
2E: ??? - not sure - don't have a lot of experience with this edition.
3E: Ascending AC and Base Attack Bonus
4E: ??? - not sure - to be honest, there is very little from this edition that is appealing to me. 
5E: Bounded Accuracy


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Jan 3, 2020)

OD&D: Simplicity
B/X: XP for Gold
1E: Writing style
2E: Variety of spells
3E: Ascending AC and Base Attack Bonus
4E: Monster design
5E: Advantage / Disadvantage


----------



## Deset Gled (Jan 3, 2020)

1E: (and earlier): Artwork
2E: Video game releases that felt like they were using the same mechanics and world (or at least passably close)
3E: An X.5 Edition.  I would like to no have another "edition revision" that extends the life of 5E for another cycle before a fully new 6E comes out.
4E: No comment, I sat this one out.
5E: Slow release cycle.


----------



## Anoth (Jan 3, 2020)

Deset Gled said:


> 1E: (and earlier): Artwork
> 2E: Video game releases that felt like they were using the same mechanics and world (or at least passably close)
> 3E: An X.5 Edition.  I would like to no have another "edition revision" that extends the life of 5E for another cycle before a fully new 6E comes out.
> 4E: No comment, I sat this one out.
> 5E: Slow release cycle.




I like .x editions if done right. After a couple years of play they should really have an idea of what they overlooked. One example for me would be sorlock and bards using smite spells. Maybe limit the bards expanded spell abilities to not include paladin and Ranger spells. And only allowing paladins to smite with paladin spell slots, not those gained from other classes.  Dear god get rid of the sorlock advantage. Little things like that. No major overhaul of the mechanic.

I would like to see alot more option in the PHB for the sorcerer, like pathfinder 1E.  Pathfinder really understood the sorcerer. Still think meta magic belongs to the wizard, I will concede this point however.


----------



## Tallifer (Jan 3, 2020)

Quartz said:


> 3E: Orthogonal maths.




Please, explain. I am curious about what you mean.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jan 4, 2020)

0D&D: No thief class
Basic: race as class
BECMI: progression past 20th
1e: monsters different from PCs.
2e: kits  (backgrounds)
3e: PC customizability
4e: Balance
5e: 3 Pillars


----------



## Anoth (Jan 4, 2020)

Tallifer said:


> Please, explain. I am curious about what you mean.



I wonder if he means horizontal leveling instead of vertical leveling


----------



## Matthew Perkins (Jan 5, 2020)

I want the ability names from 4E! They were so rad.

When your fighter says, "OK, I'm going to use my Balefire Scourge."

"I'm sorry, what?"


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jan 8, 2020)

Matthew Perkins said:


> When your fighter says, "OK, I'm going to use my Balefire Scourge..."



 ...he's a Tiefling Ranger.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 8, 2020)

Henchmen


----------



## Helldritch (Jan 8, 2020)

BECMI: The slow leveling 
1ed: Class level race restriction. A dwarven mage still bugs me to no end. Even if I accepted it. But the restriction should not be as drastic.
2ed: Multiclassing from the beginning and the choice is set in stone. Multiclassing only available to demi-humans.
3ed: The save system.
4ed: Monsters (They were not stuck with one to three different powers.)
5ed: Bounded accuracy

But I would like to say what I would not like to see...
BECMI: Race as a class.
1ed: THACO
2ed: Insane release rate.
3ed: The Prestige class system
4ed: Zounds of different classes. Feats, background and role play are more than enough.
5ed: Insane fast healing rate.


----------

